# عن عاملات النظافه بالمنزل -----هام -



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2018)

حبى اتكلم معاكم عن عاملات النظافه-- و اقصد هنا تحديده الى بيساعدوا السيده فى تنظيف المنزل--
 الى كتير بيطلق عليها" شغاله" او " خدامه" او فى الاسر الى لسانها معوج حبه هههه" السيرفنت " او" الميد"

 عمتا انا الكلمات دى او الالقاب دى مش بقدر اطلقها عليهم----
 دى واحده بتشتغل مثلى مثلها  و العمل مش عيب-- ظروفها  و ظروف حياتها و نشئتها  خلت الشغلانه دى الوحيده المتاحه ليها---
 مش عارفا جت منين اصلا الكلمات دى-- يعنى حد بيطبخ يبقى طباخ حد بيغسل يبقى غسال حد بينظف يبقى نظاف ههههههههههههههههههههههه ليه بنقول خدام --
انا لما اتكلم عنها مثلا اقول فلانه الى بتساعدنى فى نظافه البيت-- 
 نخرج بئا من اللقب و ندخل شويه للمعامله---


  هل فى مره تخيلتى انك اتولدتى فى اسره بسييييطه جدا ؟
 قد ترى الاسره دى كمان ان تعليم السيده مش مهم و غير مرغوب فيه -- اخرتها جواز و قاعده فى البيت---
 و ظروف الدنيا  تقسى عليكى و تلاقى نفست متطره  تخرجى للعمل علشان تساعدى بيتك بلقمه تسد جوع او هدمه تكسى و تدفى فى البرد؟!
افتكرى دايما ان الرب كان ممكن يخلئك مكانها--
  ليه بئا ليه بنتنطط على بعض--
 ليه يعنى منقعدش معاهم على طربيزه واحده  و نفطر او ناكل  معاهم؟؟
ليه منسلمش عليهم و ناخدهم بالحضن و نبوسهم؟
ليه منهزرش و نضحك معاهم؟
ليه مكانها يبقى المطبخ؟!
ليه بواقى الاكل او البايت يتحط لهم--
 ليه حتى مش بنراعى السن و الخبره؟


 سمعت كتير جمله الناس مقامات---- و انتى كدا هتئخديها عليكى-- الصنف دا لازم يعرف حدوده و مستواه-- الروس مينفعش تتساوه!

طبعا طبعا الروس مينفعش تتساوه بل راس واحده منهم اكيد اعلى من راس اى حد فينا! 
و امام الرب تاكدى ان مستواكى المادى مش هو الى هيكون معلى راسك--
 بل بالعكس ما اصعب الوصول و المرور-- و كائن جمل يمر من خرم ابره !!!!

 ياريت نراعى الاحترام فى الكلام و الطلب--مثال :" ممكن-- ينفع-- هتقل عليكى لو طلبت منك تعملى دى كمان؟-- تسلم ايدك-- ايه الشغل العالى دا-- اشكرك"
كتير بيتعاملوا معاهم انهم مكن مش بشر--
 و بيحاولوا يخلوهم يعملوا كل حاجه فى يوم واحد علشان يوفروا مره--
  شيل و حط و ستاير و سجاجيد و هاتى من فوق دواليب و من تحت سراير و الشبابيك و الالوميتال التلاجات  لا البوتاجاز-- طب بالمره بئا تقشر بصل  و تقطعه و تبشره  اصلى بدمع  طب انتى عندك المبشره الكهربه -- لا لا اوفرها ما هى موجوده !!!و غيره و غيره-- و  و و و و و و و و و و و
 
 ارجوكم حطوا نفسكم مكان الى قدامكم-- فين المحبه الى بنقول انها مليانه--
بننزل ايات محبه و نفتخر بكلمات المحبه الى مليانه فى كتابنا المقدس-- بس هل حد فينا فعلا بيعمل بهذه الكلمات؟؟
هل حد فينا فعلا المحبه الحقيقيه ماليه قلبه؟
بتقرفى تسلمى عليها علشان ريحتها! ما ريحتها دى من العرق الى عرقته علشان تساعك فى تنظيف بيتك-- ليه متشتريلهاش كريم و مزيل عرق و تشجعيها تتشطف قبل ما تنزل و تحط منهم--
 ليه مش نخلى حبه راحه و دردشه و تحسسيها انها  بتعمل عمل شريف و مكانتها محفوظه--
 ليه مش تحترميها و تكلميها بادب و صوت منخفض و بطريقه محترمه --
ليه لما ناخد زياده فى العمل مش بنشاركهم بجزء من الزياده دى--
 ليه مش بنفكر نفرحهم ---
 شوف او شوفى ايه بيفرحك فى عملك لما يعملوهولك و اعملى معاها كدا على بسيط او على قدك--


 الناس دى الدنيا جايه عليهم اوى-- منجيش احنا نكمل--
  بيبقم مليانين تعب  و الم و بيشتغلوا رغم كل الم لانهم فى حاجه  للقرش--
ياريت نحس ببعض
 يا ريت نراعى بعض
 يا ريت نحترم بعض
 يا ريت نعرف ان الفلوس مش هى الى بتعمل النفوس و لا هى الى بترفع مستوى او شئن الشخص
ياريت نعرف انهم بشر و العمل الجسدى بيبقى منهك جدا--
 متقوليش هما واخدين على كدا-- لا هما مش واخدين-- هما مجبورين علشان اللقمه--
ياريت نتحنن--
 ياريت نحب---------------


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2018)

للرفع


----------



## Obadiah (30 يوليو 2018)

الرب يبارك في روحك وجسدك اختي المباركة .. موضوع وكلام رائع غاية في الروعة ... اري والمس فيه الروح والاحساس المسيحي النقي البرئ تجاه الاخر ... الامر الذي صرنا نفتقر اليه كمسيحيين تجاه بعضنا البعض فكثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين كما قال سيدنا المسيح عن ازمنة الهوان .....  الرب يحفظ دخولك وخروجك ويجعل من حضرتك بذرة نقية وجذع مقدس يأتي بأثمار جليلة طاهرة مثل فكر قلبك وروحك الظاهر بشدة في طيات هذا المنشور الرائع... والي الامام دائما يا بنت شعبي ... آمين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 يوليو 2018)

أشكرك اخى الجميل على مرورك و تعليقك 
 و كلامك الى لا استحقه ...
الرب يباركك


----------

